# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - February 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2012)

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=14914:statement-of-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-recent-one-sided-unama-report-on-civilian-casualties&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the recent one-sided UNAMA report on civilian casualties</a>* - <a href="http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101278/post-1111680.html#msg1111680"> Screen capture of full statement downloadable from non-terrorist site as PDF</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 05 February 2012 16:36

The representative office of United Nations in Afghanistan (UNAMA) has once again tried to portray the occupational forces in Afghanistan as the maintainers of security!! and Mujahideen as the cause of the conflict and insecurity however the ground realities, as seen by the people of the world are quite contrary.

In its annual report, UNAMA has written that in the year 2011, 3021 Afghan civilians were killed of which seventy seven percent (77%) were caused by Mujahideen, resulting mainly from changes in their military tactics whereas out of the remaining 23%, 410 civilian deaths were caused by the invaders and their puppets and the further 279 were not attributed to any particular party. The most surprising part of the report was that in 2011, only 63 civilian deaths were said to have been caused by the night raids of the invaders!!

The United Nations has been repeatedly trying for the past decade to cover the inhumane actions of the actual perpetrators of the ongoing Afghan war (occupational forces) and to give legality, in one form or another, to all their crimes while they (occupational forces) hold memberships in this very same establishment and blatantly step on all of its rules and regulations in front of the world!! but it still receives the nod of approval. If the UNAMA report is analyzed properly, it becomes clear that it is more about furthering a political agenda rather than human rights. What is even worse is that this report deliberately encourages the invaders to carry on playing with the honor, dignity, wealth and life of the ordinary Afghans.

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan calls on the United Nations to cease from sacrificing its prestige for America. Admit to the realities! Note that not much difference can be observed between you and the White House on many issues related to Afghanistan so much so that some of your policies directly follow those of the White House. So in these circumstances, it becomes natural for people to think of the United Nations as the supporters of foreign policies of America instead of it being an independent organ!

Another puzzling point of the report is that active figures of the Kabul administration that play key roles as the protectors and backers of the invaders who are targeted and killed by Mujahideen like provincial and district governors, police chiefs and others are classed as civilians while eyes have been intentionally turned away from those defenseless civilians who are martyred along with their families in the night raids and other barbaric operations of the invaders.

According to an investigative report of OS and TL foundations published in 2011: foreign troops carry out between 12 and 20 raids every night which has caused civilians human and material losses many times more than those figures stated by the United Nations. We would like to present a sample of the casualties caused by the invaders in night raids during 2011 to the chief of UNAMA as documented evidence and remind him that these are the figures published or confirmed by independent news agencies, western outlets and the Kabul administration. We also emphasize that the actual figures of civilian casualties caused in these types of operations are many times higher.

<em>On February 20th, news was published in which the governor of Kunar province (Fazlullah Wahidi) was quoted as saying that in Adra Gul, Sokie and Eigal areas of Ghaziabad district, 64 civilians were killed which includes twenty women and twenty nine children during bombardment by American forces, according to a report compiled later by an investigation team.

On the 1st of March in Nanglam Tangi area of Manogi district (Kunar), media reported the deaths of nine children due to American airstrikes.

A report published on 8th of March stated that fifty eight civilians have been martyred by the invading troops in the various areas of the war-plagued district of Sangin (Helmand) during the first week of March.

During a raid by American troops on Lahori village, La Hussain area, Shigal district (Kunar) on 19th March, ten civilians including women and children were martyred and five others wounded.

Thirteen innocent countrymen were killed and several wounded on 12th April when American forces raided their homes in Taz Nawa area, Ghormach district (Badghis).

On the same day during another incident in Gulab Khel village of Tangi Dara, Sayedabad district (Maidan Wardag), American forces killed and wounded 12 civilians on the main road.

During protests in Afghanistan on the 13th and 14th April against the burning of Quran by the fanatic and barbaric priest (Terry Jones) in Florida, sixteen civilians were martyred and more than one hundred wounded by the puppet national army in Kandahar city and various districts.

Airstrikes were carried out by the invading forces in Saa Bandi area of Angam district (Kunar) on the 20th April from which nine civilians (2 women and 2 children) were martyred.

On the 21st April, eight innocent civilians were martyred by American forces in Kushk Kohna district’s Zaman Karez area (Herat).

On the 2nd of June in Omarzo village, Sang Aatish district (Badghis), invaders killed a tribal elder and detained two others.

A famous tribal elder (Haji Sakhi Daad) from Darboom area, Maqur district (Badghis) was arrested while a famous spiritual leader (Sayed Haji Gul Jaan Agha) who had thousands of followers was taken out of his monastery and then martyred on 6th of May.

On the night of 18th May, invading forces martyred five civilians including women in Ahan Dara area, located at around 3 km from Takhar provincial capital of Taloqan. A large scale protest was organized by the masses after the incident demanding the release of detainees and trail of the perpetrators however one hundred and thirty five civilians were martyred and wounded by the police who indiscriminately shot into the crowd under the shade of democracy.

Initial reports on 25th of May indicated the thirty civilians were martyred when the invading forces carried out airstrikes on Do Aab district (Nooristan) after it was captured by Mujahideen. In the reports which surfaced later, it was said that there were up to a hundred casualties but during the national Jirga, a representative of Nooristan said: three hundred civilians were killed and wounded in those airstrikes.

After a 4 day battle between Mujahideen and American troops in the adjacent areas of Watapur district (Kunar), large scale bombardment was carried out by the invaders while retreating from the area during 28th-30th June from which a few Mujahideen and twenty three civilians were martyred while several other civilians were left wounded.

According to media reports quoting locals from Nawzad district (Helmand), at least twenty six civilians were martyred when the invaders bombed the residents of this district on 22nd of May. This incident was also confirmed by the invaders who asserted that six opposition (Mujahideen) were killed, a claim repeatedly rejected by the locals. Fourteen more civilians were also martyred in the same district by the invaders later on about which a spectacle was also put on by the head of Kabul administration Karzai: “If the coalition forces are to carryout the same actions again then the Afghans will view them as occupiers”. Even after the mentioned warning by Karzai, tens of other countrymen were martyred in the different corners of the country by the invaders, a crime which is still continuing.

On 6th July, the occupational forces bombed a house in Samji area of Mando district (Khost) in which thirteen civilians were martyred. The police chief of this district also confirms this account and attributes the resultant bombardment on false information in which eight children, two women and three men of the same family become martyrs.

Sixteen civilians most of which were children were martyred on 12th of May from airstrikes on Azra district’s Tanga Dara area (Logar). The spokesman of this district Deen Muhammad Darwaish and the provincial council member Doctor Abdul Wali Wakeel also confirm civilians were killed.

After a bomb which blew apart the armored vehicle of foreign invaders on the main road in Shniz Dara area of Sayedabad district (Maidan Wardag) on 23rd of July, the invading forces shot into the civilians, martyring Doctor ‘Aqila Hikmat, her son and a member of her in-laws while 2 other family members were wounded.

Hundreds of people took to the streets in Ahmad Khel and Zazi Aryub districts of Paktia province against the invaders on 4th of August after the invaders had martyred and wounded thirteen civilians in a rocket attack.

A report published by the media on 8th of August said that nine members of a family were martyred when the invaders bombed their house the previous day, quoting locals from Nad Ali district (Helmand). Nad Ali’s Habibullah Samalani also confirmed this account during an interview with Radio Azadi.

On the same day of August, a similar attack by the foreign troops in Sarwan Kala’s Popalzo area, Sangin district (Helmand) left four men and a woman martyred.

In Angoor Bagh area of Jalalabad city, foreign invaders raided the home of a former Mujahideen commander (Haji Sabar Laal) on 3rd of September, searched his house before martyring him and two others.

On 4th of September, bombing was carried out by the invaders in Azan Nawa area of Zamindawar district (Helmand) from which three civilians were martyred.

On the 8th of September, Kanjkal village of Sarkano district (Kunar) was bombed before the enemy troops entered by foot from which twelve civilians were martyred while eight others were arrested and taken away.

According to tribal elders of Nooristan and Kunar, ten civilians including women, children and a tribal elder (Haji Jumma Gul) were martyred when the invaders carried out an operation on 19th-21st of September in Wanat Waygel district (Nooristan).

On the 28th of September during night raids by the foreign troops in Spin Ghar district (Nangarhar), ten civilians were martyred in Mohmand Dara area while six others were arrested and taken away.

A raid was again carried out on locals in Gerishk district’s Hayderabad area (Helmand) on 29th of September, a defenseless countryman was martyred while a father and four of his sons were detained.

A teacher (Ma’lim Noor Agha) in Mamdo village of Gerdan Masjid area, Chak district (Maidan Wardag) and two of his sisters were martyred while two other civilians were arrested by the foreign troops after raiding the village on 16th of October.

A report was published in the media on 22nd of October which said: Thirteen civilians have been wounded in Kunar province’s Ghaziabad district after the occupying forces carried out airstrikes. The provincial governor, Fazlullah Wahidi also confirmed this incident and added; eleven civilians which include women, children and men have been wounded during bombardment by foreign troops.

An investigative unit was sent by the administration of Kabul in December to inspect the civilians casualties caused in the operations of foreign troops in Kapisa, Kandahar and Paktia provinces. The unit was headed by Muhammad Tahir Safi who addressed the media on the 24th December after concluding his investigation; all the casualties in Kandahar, Kapisa and Paktia caused by bombardment of foreign troops were civilians. According to his report, seven civilians were martyred and 2 wounded during airstrikes by NATO in Zhiri district of Kandahar province whereas two more civilians have also been martyred in the province’s Maiwand district. In Bahardar Khel village of Tagab district, Kapisa, seven civilians have also been martyred while two others wounded.</em>

Now the verdict will be handed over to the independent news agencies, human right groups, independent countries and peace desiring citizens; is it true as UNAMA states that the occupying forces are responsible for the deaths of only 63 civilians during night raids throughout the whole year or are that many killed during a single night.

*Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan*
* 14/03/1433*
* 05/02/2012*

<hr />

</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2012)

_*Usual disclaimer:  I don't make this stuff up, I only share it, and putting it here =/= endorsing it.  Also, don't click on a Taliban web site link if you don't want the Taliban's webmaster to get your IP number or other info*_​
*<em><a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=15293%3Astatement-of-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-demonstrations-of-the-afghan-mujahid-nation-in-reaction-to-the-desecration-of-the-holy-quran-by-the-american-invaders&amp;catid=4%3Astatements&amp;Itemid=4">Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the demonstrations of the Afghan Mujahid nation in reaction to the desecration of the Holy Quran by the American invaders</a></em>* - Screen capture of full statement also attached
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 February 2012 13:27

Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the demonstrations of the Afghan Mujahid nation in reaction to the desecration of the Holy Quran by the American invaders

Last Tuesday night, the American invaders continued their barbaric acts and once again raised their hands in blasphemy against the sacred book

of the Muslims (Holy Quran) by disrespectfully throwing hundreds of its blessed copies into the fire in Bagram military base. The zealous and faithful people of Afghanistan, in defense of their sacred book and in response to the savage actions of the American crusaders took to the streets and have held heated protests throughout the country against the American occupiers for the past 2 days during which tens of them have been martyred.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, despite condemning the American perpetrators of this unforgiving crime in an official statement on the initial day, it once again deems the ruthless martyring of the defenseless protestors by the barbaric Americans and their despicable backers as inhumane, unethical and an unjustifiable action, against which it gives its Mujahideen and its honored nation the following guidance:

1.  As the repeated desecration and burning of the Holy Quran of the Muslims at the hands of the Crusaders is the natural and deliberate act of these infidels, then as part of our defense of our sacred book, we should not be satisfied with mere protests and empty slogans but the military bases of the invaders, their military convoys and their troops should become a target of our courageous attacks. Kill them, beat them, take them as prisoners and teach them such a lesson that they never summon the courage to abuse the Holy Quran again.

2.  The infidel American officials want to cool down the feelings of the Muslims in reaction to this reprehensible act with mere dramatic apology but in reality, give free hand to its barbaric soldiers to continue with their savagery. The Muslim Afghan nation must not be deceived by their superficial apologies and must continue seeking revenge until punishment is dished out with your hands to the perpetrators of this heinous crime for their despicable transgression.

3.  That the protection of the blood and wealth of every Muslim is the duty of all Muslims according to Shariah and transgression against it is absolutely prohibited therefore the target of revenge of the protestors should only be the American occupiers, their facilities and properties and not those of the ordinary people.

4.  The despicable backers of the invaders who have turned a blind eye towards the unforgiving crime of the infidels due to their cowardice and as defense of them, are halting the march of the protestors then they should be prosecuted for their actions before the Americans.

5.  As the Holy Quran is the sacred book of all the entire Ummah therefore the Islamic Emirate calls on all the Muslims of the world, their governments and people, religious officials of the two sacred mosques and the religious centers of Darul Uloom Deoband and Al Azhar, as part of their religious obligation and fervor to take a united stand against the desecration of our common book by the American aggressors. Condemn their unforgivable crime both practically and verbally and back the legitimate struggle of the Muslim Afghans against them.

Wasalam

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>

<em><a href="http://alemara1.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=15288:message-of-islamic-emirate-to-the-army-police-and-security-apparatus-of-the-kabul-administration&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4">*Message of Islamic Emirate to the army, police and security apparatus of the Kabul administration* </em></a> - Screen capture of full statement also attached
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 February 2012 11:17

It is common knowledge that our country is physically under the occupation of foreign invaders and during this decade of incursion, our countrymen have had to face numerous crimes and horrors. Similarly, our religious sanctums have repeatedly faced violations and blasphemy; our young generation is being pushed towards misguidance and ethical deviations under the slogan of ‘freedom’ and new doors of corruption are being flung open for them everyday; blind imitation of the western infidels is being encouraged in our cities and villages; the veil of modesty and dignity is being uplifted from our women under the slogans of ‘women rights’; our countrymen are being called towards the abrogated religion of Christianity and hundreds of other similar misfortunes have befallen every facet of our lives from the onset of the invasion which pushes us away from our religion and culture.

All of these things are the gifts brought to us by the accursed western invasion which is forcing it upon us under the name of democracy. In order to change this state of affairs, every single individual in our society must carry out their duty as it is an obligation binding on them both religiously and morally. A group from amongst the Afghan society which can play a very effective role in wearing down the foreign enemy is the youth who, under various flawed justifications have joined and are physically present in the ranks of the so called police, army and other security apparatus of the Kabul regime. This group, despite being extremely erroneous in their choice because with great regret, they are right now siding with the opposition against the vanguards of truth (Mujahideen) and have raised their weapons against their own people but there is also no doubt that in their midst, there are also the real sons of this nation who courageously stood up to the foreign invaders and butchered the murderers of thousands of our countrymen by paying the price with their heads. The consciousness, deeds, actions and intentions of these young men are completely worth decorating and the leader of Islamic Emirate and its Mujahideen also praise their valor.

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan calls on all the youth present in the security apparatus of the Kabul regime to fulfill their religious and national duty, to repent for their past sins and to record their names with gold in the history books of Islam and Afghanistan by turning their guns on the foreign infidel invaders instead of their own people as part of their Islamic conscious, brotherhood and as part of their national honor in order to take revenge for the decade old oppression of our nation by the infidel occupiers and to record their names in the ranks of warriors of Islam.  These youth must realize that this is there best opportunity of gaining success in both this world and in the hereafter. The Holy Prophet (SAW) says : “لایجتمع کافر وقاتله فی النار”    -Those who kill an infidel shall not be put into hell fire with him meaning that the killing of a warring infidel earns one a place in Paradise. And similarly, such warriors are also honored and remembered as heroes amongst the people in their life time and after their death. Those courageous youth who intend to carry out such heroic strikes will be supported and given a lending hand in every way possible by the Islamic Emirate as part of its religious obligation.

Islamic Emirate gives guidance to all its officials to give all possible assistance to the families of those in the opposition rank who take steps against the invaders, to hold them in high esteem, welcome them as heroes and to introduce them to their leaders so they can be shown extra appreciation.

Wasalam

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>


----------

